# Football shakey molds?



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

I'm looking for input from the lead masters. I've never poured lead before, but last year i was not happy at all with the sort of football shakey heads i could find. I want one with a VERY heavy, wide gap hook.

Will this mold:

http://www.barlowstackle.com/acb/showdetl.cfm?&DID=6&Product_ID=2874&CATID=59

Work with this hook?

http://www.barlowstackle.com/acb/showdetl.cfm?&DID=6&Product_ID=2882&CATID=57

I realize there will be some modification of the mold to make it work...but i'm sure it's nothing i can't handle.

Thanks!


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

If you go with the 38109 (cousin to 38108), you will not have to modify anything, it is a slightly thinner version of the 38108. The 38108 is a very heavy hook and can not be bent to fit the mold with out breaking the hook. If you decide to use the 38108 there is very minimum mold modification needed, unless you try to put a 6/0 in a 1/4 oz jig. If you need more help PM me and I can show you some pics of the 38109 in the jig.


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the help, cadman. I did look at the 109, but i'm really in search of something heavier. I think the jigs i used last year had a 109 in them, and i kept springing them. I was hoping the 108 would cure that.

I am going to shoot you a PM for further guidance.

Thanks again!


----------

